# Run free K9 Laney



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

"The Albany County District Attorney's office has awarded a Badge of Honor to New York State Police Trooper K9 ‘Laney.'

Laney began her training with handler Trooper Aaren Butler out of Troop T Thruway SP in 2006 when she was 2 ½ years old. Laney specialized in Narcotics Detection and Handler Protection. Laney was also trained in tracking human order through a scent article and cadaver recovery. 

Laney was named after Trooper John J. Lane. Trooper John J. Lane died instantly from head and neck injuries on May 13, 1928 at the Bethpage Barracks. Trooper Lane was interviewing an area patrolman at the station concerning vandalism to construction equipment on the Wantagh Parkway. The Bethpage Station was then located on the second floor of a store front office and when Trooper Lane leaned against the banister, he lost his balance and fell to the ground.

Trooper Lane was a six year veteran and had served in the Scarsdale and White Plains Stations of Troop "K" prior to his Bethpage assignment.

K9 Laney passed away in June 18 2012 during the line of duty, a day before her 6 year anniversary with the New York State Police. New York State Police say Laney was an asset to force and will be greatly missed by her team."











I had the honor of knowing this girl before, during, and after her New York State Trooper K9 training and I am deeply saddened to hear of her passing. I believe she deserves to have her story shared. Rest in peace Laney. You truly were a great dog.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you for telling her story. RIP Laney


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

RIP Laney. You were a hero :wub:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

/Salutes :rip: Laney


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you for your public service.
:rip: Laney


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Thank you for sharing this. She sounds like she was a true asset.
Sheilah


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

RIP Laney


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear. Yet she leaves a great legacy of service. Rest in Peace, Laney.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

"well done, good and faithful servant".


----------

